# My transformation!



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

12 weeks cut for my holidays. got really lean. even droped my water after these pics! this was 3 days before my hols. Not big enough to enter competitions but was in great condition. This was a year ago, and with it coming up to winter ive upped the cals and bf%! at 15 and a half stone around 10% bf now.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good Bro, very lean.

Great transformation. 

Its great seeing pics like this, as nothing is Impossible, it just take time. well done.

Geo


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks, just looked at your 2 year transformation. Amazing. looks like hard work and strict diet payed off. I'm just biding my time until i get more mass on me. you can gain and drop water and fat pretty quick, but gaining muscle is a very slow process! shame.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

LukeVTS said:


> Thanks, just looked at your 2 year transformation. Amazing. looks like hard work and strict diet payed off. I'm just biding my time until i get more mass on me. you can gain and drop water and fat pretty quick, but gaining muscle is a very slow process! shame.


Ah cheers mate, yeah adding muscle is a slow process, but hey thats half the fun, haha.

I do think cutting though is just as hard, having to cut for anything from 10-16 wks will take it out of anyone.

Take it your looking to clean bulk now??

Geo


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

yep. Been clean bulking for a whi;e now and put on some great size and kept reasonable lean. Still have abs through. Recently come off cycle though so have upped the carbs and been a little more naughty, mainly just so i dont lose weight. Ive kept the thickness, but not as lean as i was. All part of the game i supposed. Looking to start a good cycle at the start of june. Will be dicussed in another thread though i would imagine. clean bulk cycle. Will put on some great quality size if all goes to plan.


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking very good luke nice work.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done on your cut mate very impressive

Can I ask what body weight you were in both of them pics?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

very good mate:thumb:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> Well done on your cut mate very impressive
> 
> Can I ask what body weight you were in both of them pics?


Started at 14,10 and dropped to 14. i love cutting. Doesnt bother me at all. Its a great experience. Shouldnt really be doing it for holidays. or at least certainly not to that level. I would imagine i lost a bit of muscle there, and in 3 months, a clean bulk would have seen me gain a bit. I was still natural then so had to be careful how low i dropped my carbs.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Great job Luke, post up your diet and supplements so that others can follow what you did :thumb:

SD


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, interested to hear what you did to lose the fat, diet, gear etc?


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

side shot of your obliques and abductors looks wikid bro


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking Great in that Pics


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks good mate


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments. No gear there. But ive just come off my first cycle, was pleased with the results. Diet was quite straight forward for cutting, very clean and gradually dropping the carbs and upping the cardio. As mentioned before, i know a few fellas that have competed in GB and North West, won them actually. One i know especially well who helps me out alot with diet and training. Learned alot from him. The last 4 weeks was more where my diet was getting weird. Cant beleive how sweet grapefruit tastes when your low on carbs! Not tarty at all.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

look way good mate,

keep it up!


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks. Hoping for olympia next year. :lol:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

great work mate


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

you look spot on mate. What yor leg's like? the abs are freaky:thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

crazey, well done mate. you look heavier in the cut pics than you do in te uncut pics


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> you look spot on mate. What yor leg's like? the abs are freaky:thumbup1:


Il post some pics up soon. Got some good thickness in my legs. Im lucky with that. I done thai boxing for a few years, so as soon as a train heavy on them, they grow rapidly!

Im actaully quite a bit lighter. But thers always that perception of looking bigger when cut up.


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Your looking awesome in them pics mate.

What did you do to cut the fat? Just dropped the cals and upped the cardio?

How long did it take to go from the before and after pic?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Just seen that it said 12 week cut. Sorry. Bit of a dumb moment there, lol.

What was your diet and training like in those 12 weeks luke?

Gaz


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Great job Luke, post up your diet and supplements so that others can follow what you did :thumb:
> 
> SD


Hi Luke i think this would help alot of people with weight loss :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

To be honest it was pretty boring and strict. But this is pretty much what i followed with a few changes. Hope this helps poeple, although i wouldnt go this nuts with a diet unless youre wanting to compete. There was no real need for me to get in that condition, done it for the experince, and although it was horrible at times, i loved it!

Competition dieting is rather an individual matter as far as success goes. Generally, if one is in a calorie deficit, while maintaing a very high protein content and taking anabolics, that person will lose minimal muscle if any at all while losing a great deal of bodyfat.

Add to that combo fat burning aids, and one can achieve stage shape very quickly.

DIET - Weeks 9 & 8

06.00 am training

08.00 12 egg whites, 1 apple, protein shake

10.00 100g rice, 1 apple, protein shake

12.00 red meat, salad (tomato, lettuce, cucumber), protein shake with 10g flax seed oil

14.00 100g bread, 1 apple, protein shake

16.00 tuna or chicken or fish, protein shake

18.00 100g maltodextrin, 1 apple

18.30 pm training

20.30 chicken or turkey or fish, salad, protein shake

21.30 run (20 - 30) minutes

This diet is to be followed Monday to Saturday. On Sunday, as many carbs as desired are allowed.

Training is performed Mon to Sat with Sun off. Running is performed every night.

This diet is the diet for the weeks 9 and 8, competition being at end of week 1. The times on the diet are

as an example and they should be modified to suit ones needs.

However, DO NOT miss meals and DO NOT swap them

around!!!

The aim here is to only have the amount of carbs

outlined on the diet. Fat is absolutelly minimal.

Protein is at maximum. On this diet, you should never

feel hungry. If you do, eat more protein.

After 2 weeks of this diet, you will drop the

maltodextrin carb meal. Two weeks later, you will drop

the bread carb meal. Two weeks after that, you will

drop the rice meal. That will leave you 2 weeks on

virtually no carbs. Don't worry, by then, the body is

used to using fat for energy, so you won't have any

problems. The hardest days will be the first week of

your diet, until you will get used to using fat for

energy.

When you drop a carb meal, replace it with a protein

meal.

On the weekends, you can have as many carbs as you

wish, but they have to be CLEAN carbs, so no

McDonalds!

The last week, will be a full on carb week while you adjust your water levels


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I didnt do the carb weekends, either had a couple of cheat meals per week, or a cheat day, but kept it clean. Like i said, this wasnt followed exactly, but i based my diet around this article.


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome luke. Cheers for that mate.

How long had you been training before this cut (in the before pic)?

How tall are you and how heavy were you in the before and after pics?

Thanks again mate

Gaz


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Inspirational pics, Luke - and Geo.

Maybe you two - and all you other lads on this thread - could also post something on "Why did you have to become a bodybuilder"?

It's the "why" rather than the "how" and is just as relevant... Thanks


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

started at 14st10. went to 14. im 6ft1. been training for about 8 years. but bodybuilding solidly about 4 years.

Provider. I used to thai box but after a couple of bad injuries (dislocated bottom half of my leg and knee cap coming up to a fight) i turned to bodybuilding.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

LukeVTS said:


> started at 14st10. went to 14. im 6ft1. been training for about 8 years. but bodybuilding solidly about 4 years.
> 
> Provider. I used to thai box but after a couple of bad injuries (dislocated bottom half of my leg and knee cap coming up to a fight) *i turned to bodybuilding.*


Very glad you did, Luke! Impressive progress...

Are you going to compete because you like performing in public as in Thai boxing?

We're impressed with your physique on here - but what about your other friends and girlfriends?

Maybe tell us in the "Why did you have to become a bodybuilder?" thread - lots of revealing stuff on there from some of the board's experienced members...


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Where might i find this thread provider?


----------

